# My maltese eyes



## mochilove (Nov 27, 2011)

Got my sweet little mochi 3 days ago from a breeder/owner here in hawaii. Didnt really notice anything wrong with her but her eyes are a little...wall eyed. where when she looks straight at you, whites of her eyes are showing in the inner corner and her pupils are outwards. Is this a serious fault in a maltese or something wrong with her eyes? ive seen maltese before and i havent seen one with eyes like that. Im pretty sure shes a purebreed. The parents have AKC papers and the father has DNA registry. AHHH help! everytime i look at her, shes so adorable but i must admit it kind of makes her look mentally retarded..? and sometimes im not really sure shes all there. but maybe its just me, she is only 7 weeks old. cant really blame her for her not having full motor skills developed yet. just need a reassurance or someone with a similar experience. hoping she will grow out of it...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear. The fact that she's wall eyed and you think she might be mentally retarded suggest a possible neurological problem. As advised in this thread, she needs to be seen by neurologist.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/92402-lazy-eye.html

The fact that she has AKC papers is no guarantee of her quality or health. Did you get a health guarantee with her?


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

7 weeks and the breeder sent her home with you? Oh no that's not good and as lady asked I hope she gave you a health guarantee. You always should have your new puppy checked by a vet within 48 hours after you bring them home so most definately take her to be seen by a vet immediately. I am also concerned at your puppies age. Maltese should be away from their moms until they are at least 12 weeks of age.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would call the breeder and ask about it....and yes, take her to the vet asap. The breeder, if she is a good breeder, should not have let the baby go at 7 weeks. Surely she has a health guarantee!!!:wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh hugs to you and your baby. DO NOT beat yourself up for bringing home a 7 week old baby. I am sure a good bit of us in the past, have brought home an 8 week old baby, neither the "home breeder" knowing any better, or the new family to be. Is you baby eating good? That is very important, and can make her appear lethargic. I hug you and your new baby. I have never heard of this eye condition, or a baby being "challenged", but I am only a pet Mommy. If you see this condition worsening, then I would take the baby to the ER. If not, show up on the doorstep of your vet tommorow.

It could be anything and a qualified vet won't know, until they examined your baby.

Again, please don't beat yourself up, before I knew any better, I brought home, Flakey, Tina Marie and my Kara at 8 weeks. From loving homes, But they were not breeding to the standard.

7 weeks is a very special time in your babies life. It's only been 3 days, so your baby is away from her liter mates, her Mommy, and that is very difficult on a young baby.

Just hold her and kiss her, I know you are, and have a qualified vet take a look at her. As far as the "breeder", personally, I wouldn't contact her/him until you get a report from the vet. That's just me. The main priority now, is that your precious baby be seen by a vet and try your best not to over worry.

I wish you all the best, and many many hugs to you and your new baby.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please have your baby checked by a vet. The symptoms you've described are not normal and could be any number of things including liver shunt or neurological problems. Please let us know what the vet says. Hug your baby for us!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't bother calling a breeder, who would send a pup out at 7 weeks, for anything.
It may be that she is so very young and not adept at being on her own without her mama. Have the vet check her out. I've seen a lot of maltese be a bit wall-eyed and
they weren't incapacitated mentally. Try to think positive until the vet tells you otherwise. 
Also know that 7 week old pups can do some pretty silly things from chasing their tails to running into things to ignoring
you. Sort of like a 1 yr old person! LOL


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

mochilove said:


> Got my sweet little mochi 3 days ago from a breeder/owner here in hawaii. Didnt really notice anything wrong with her but her eyes are a little...wall eyed. where when she looks straight at you, whites of her eyes are showing in the inner corner and her pupils are outwards. Is this a serious fault in a maltese or something wrong with her eyes? ive seen maltese before and i havent seen one with eyes like that. Im pretty sure shes a purebreed. The parents have AKC papers and the father has DNA registry. AHHH help! everytime i look at her, shes so adorable but i must admit it kind of makes her look mentally retarded..? and sometimes im not really sure shes all there. but maybe its just me, she is only 7 weeks old. cant really blame her for her not having full motor skills developed yet. just need a reassurance or someone with a similar experience. hoping she will grow out of it...


 
Is it whale eye? If so, the puppy could be feeling a little stressed or anxious. 

Link:

Whale eye | DogTime.com - Find your wag.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Cosy said:


> I wouldn't bother calling a breeder, who would send a pup out at 7 weeks, for anything.
> It may be that she is so very young and not adept at being on her own without her mama. Have the vet check her out. I've seen a lot of maltese be a bit wall-eyed and
> they weren't incapacitated mentally. Try to think positive until the vet tells you otherwise.
> Also know that 7 week old pups can do some pretty silly things from chasing their tails to running into things to ignoring
> you. Sort of like a 1 yr old person! LOL


 
Brit, I couldn't agree with you more :wub:


----------

